# John Deere 1520 Inj Pump Leak



## Lakeside (May 16, 2016)

Have a 1520 loader with a Roosa Master injection pump. Bottom of pump is a relief screw which is leaking. Have replaced screw and washer with no luck in stopping drip. This is original pump, and have been told there is a retro fit pump. I was hoping someone may know how to fix the leak, or is it a cracked housing? 

Thanks to all


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Teflon tape the threads?


----------



## Lakeside (May 16, 2016)

Yes, I tried Teflon, but very little. Did not want it to get inside injection system. Have also tried other styles of washers as in rubber and brake line copper washers. Still a steady drip. I am thinking it must be a cracked housing, but don't want to tear that far into it unless I have to. 

Thanks


----------

